# Mandala Speed Queen and a tester



## Mr.Wakenbake

Plants are all Mandala genetics. 4 SQ's and 1 tester (p-1). Plants are in muh closet  . 

PH- 6.7-6.8
Light -250 HPS
Nutrients - Metanaturals
Medium- Coco Coir/Humus/Perlite mix
Temps- 75F
Container size- 3 gal poly grow bags

These pics are a few days old, and the plants are now 20 days flower or so.. With about 45-60 days left ..different for each plant.. should finish in 50 more though.Plants have been nothing but a joy to grow. One plant is soon going to a friends for a beginner grow..( my runt SQ plant)..

Anyways, Don't want to get long winded here but those are the basics.
The first pic is of the tester and the others are all SQ's .. 

The runt is in the Fourth picture.. only 16" tall, but healthy as an ox .Plants have also finished the stretch mostly and have been supercropped to maintain an even canopy in the closet. plants have also been fimmed at an early age.

First picture of the plant that has the weird leaf.. it got burnt by the HPS  but it's fine now.. i just had to raise muh light.. anyways


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking good mang.   Have heard and read alot of great things about Mandala genetics. Gonna give their Hashberry a go one of these days. Anyway the ladies are looking great keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Lil Squirt

SWEET looking Mandala ladies!!  eace: 

peace~squirt


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Thanks for all of the props on the plants.


----------



## Herbsparky

Nice...how's those nutes workin for ya?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

I love them ferts there "Refugee" lol thanks for reccomending em.... I don't know what I would do without my Metanaturals.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Beware of Jungle..... 

Here are some bud macros at day 22..... gots about 45-50 days left.


----------



## AlienBait

Looking good Mr. WnB.

After our conversation, I ordered some White Satin from Mandala.  Thanks for the recomendation.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

No problemo mang....


----------



## Killahkush

Looking good buddy!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

28 days flower.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*28 days of flower and looking good.   I can start to see the trichromes building up on the ladies in the pictures. :aok:  Much GREEN MOJO coming your way. *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

These are not the best photo's and i didn't really get to get shots of the fat buds on the big plants, but you can see them in the last shot.

Next week I will post up some more shots of the plants. The first pic is of my smallest most aggravating plant... It is going to be def a long flowering pheno of the Speed Queen strain. Some of the bigger plants are much fatter but have started to yellow at the bottom. I have been regularly cleaning the bottoms of dead leaves that have fallen in the pot or whatever. 

ANyways, i took some clones but didn't get to take any pics of them. My batteries ran out and i couldn't get any more pics.

Anyways you folks can move  this to the grow journal section as it's more that than anything...

I have some minor tip burn due to a slight over fert issue last week, but it didnt' take em long to recover .. I just had to back of the flowering ferts a little.

I sure wish i could of got some closeups of the fat nuggito's but alas my camera is a battery HOG.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

more pics.. sorry i promised better shots.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Very nice mang. The ladies are looking great. It's hard to get great pics when your taking them under HPS lighting. I always take 1 or 2 of our plants out of the flower room when i take pics. Doesn't hurt them and i can control my lighting and what not. Anyway the ladies are looking great.  *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Here yall go Speed Queen and an  experimental @ 45 days...

Plants will be finishing up within 15-20 days on 3 of em .. the other 2 will prob go over 70-80 days.

SQ will finish fastest...

Next pics i do will either be harvest pics or just another update..or a comb of both.. enjoy.

sorry for the pic quality.. cam is shot and i try to correct em as much as possible...no flash... and don't feel like taking the plants out ..


----------



## Nelson Mutz

Lookin' good, Mr. Wake! I currently have two plants of this species going [just put them into 12/12]. First time for growing these genetics and breeder. I kept mine small, as I have a small space, but the fan leaves on these plants are HUGE! When I purchased my Speed Queen seeds, they gave me some "freebies"; I can't remember what they were. Did you get the freebies, too?? And, have you grown them? Just curious.

From what I've seen thus far, Mandala makes some good genetics! I'm going to take a clone or two of the Speed Queen for my next grow. I'll be looking for an update on your results; keep us posted!

Nelson


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

well within the next 5 days a couple of the plants will def be coming down, if not 3 of them. 

here are some new pics.. harvest day is right around the corner.just trying to wait till i see some more calyx swell till chop... see yall then 

the first and second pic is the top and bottom of the same cola

about 17 inches of just nasty bud 

3rd  n 4th pic is of a slow finisher.. it  will go another 20 days or so 

5th pic is of the experimental p1 ...it's getting frosty and finally starting to put on real weight.. it will go another 20 days atleast if not more 

6th pic is of one of the bushy pheno's of SQ that will be coming down in the next couple days

the rest is just random shots.. tooo lazy to type anymore lol enjoy people


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Very nice mang. I bet you just can't wait to chop them ladies down and get them hung up to dry as we all do at this time.   You did a great job on the grow my friend and it's now time to enjoy your hard work. :aok: *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

2 of the plants came down tonight @ day 56

The calyxes were very swolen and the trichs looked ready. I still have 3 plants in the flower closet. 1 plant will go another 10 or so days and the others another 20 or so .

Ill keep u folks updated. Ill get some dried bud shots up as soon as they are ready. I am making some ice hash now, so hopefully we'll see some sticky goodness from the couple ounces of trim that's in the jars.. we'll see


----------



## AlienBait

Congrats bro!  Excellent grow!:headbang2:


----------



## Elephant Man

Looking very nice.:aok:

I take it you will be keeping the fast ones?  Can I have that slow one? 

Don't answer that of course...just a joke. 

Whatcha got lined up next....hmmm?:banana:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

up next will be Romulan x Dragon's Breath(SourDieselv3 x Ak47)

also some bella donna x DB

Blueberry x WW x Bubbalicious

afghanica x DB

those will be my next grow.I will get up some shots of the buds after a good dry and cure.

In another 20 days or so I will get up some shots of the p1's that are still finishing up.

I won't be keeping up a grow thread so to say but will keep yall updated on em once they get goin.

see yall in a few days with some dried bud shots... It's going to take till next friday to dry enough to go into the jars.

I don't know if u folks have a strain report or grow report section but i will do a strain report if someone wants to throw me a link.....



Juicy fruit x Hawaiian


----------



## Elephant Man

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> up next will be Romulan x Dragon's Breath(SourDieselv3 x Ak47)
> 
> also some bella donna x DB
> 
> Blueberry x WW x Bubbalicious
> 
> afghanica x DB
> 
> those will be my next grow.I will get up some shots of the buds after a good dry and cure.
> 
> In another 20 days or so I will get up some shots of the p1's that are still finishing up.
> 
> I won't be keeping up a grow thread so to say but will keep yall updated on em once they get goin.
> 
> see yall in a few days with some dried bud shots... It's going to take till next friday to dry enough to go into the jars.
> 
> I don't know if u folks have a strain report or grow report section but i will do a strain report if someone wants to throw me a link.....
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy fruit x Hawaiian


 
Nice list.  Sorry no organics section yet brother...not sure what the holdup is...I will try and light another fire in admin. 

We do have a strain report section here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36
Feel free to add your own.

Some peeps do their grow journals by strain...lately some have done them here in bud pics...whatever makes you happy bro.


----------



## Ataraxia

Great grow man!  I'm going to be starting my second grow soon.  The first was a bit of a learning experience and I've done more research, assembled all of the right equipment, some good seeds, and I'm ready to give it a go again.   I was wondering about wattage.  I read that you used a 250w hps, is that the only light you used for all four plants?  I was thinking that I'd only be able to flower two plants with the 250hps I just ordered.  Was it enough light for your four ladies?  How much yeild did you get?

thanks

Ataraxia


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

i got about 8 ounces from the first run of it. The second run i got 10 ounces from 5 plants. The plants averaged about 2 ounces per plant. It was amazing smoke.


----------



## morrispk

looking good looking good


----------



## captainbh420

dude, nice plants man, i cant wait for those other ones to get done that you listed for your next grow

keep it up man, and good luck my friend

peace,
stay high n smoke weed


----------

